
Syntactic Sugar - soundsop
http://wordaligned.org/articles/syntactic-sugar
======
sfamiliar
from the article: "I mention this because I’ve been thinking about what makes
good software documentation."

one man's opinion - the best source code doesn't need documentation. the code
itself should be expressive.

while not everything can be as nice as rspec (example:
<http://pastie.org/266866>), some descriptive and expressive syntactic sugar
can make code more readily understood as well as convenient to write. you can
be as obtuse as you want as long as you're the only person looking at the
source, but the minute you add a second programmer to the project, you have to
think about making their lives easier.

